# Please help :(



## ChocolateHav (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just need advice/positive thoughts/to be calmed down. We took our 5 month old Hav, Rocco, to the ER on Thursday night with vomiting and diarrhea. He had blood in his stool and seemed unable to keep even water down. At the hospital they determined he was mildly dehydrated but energetic and alert so they weren't terribly concerned. They gave him an anti-nausea shot, some IV fluids, and Flagyl (5 days) for his diarrhea. He vomited once overnight and the rest of the long weekend he was fine. He was eating boiled chicken and plain patsta (substitute for rice which he hates) until yesterday when I gave him some boiled beef to mix it up a bit. His poops were getting better but then last night very runny again (blood totally gone though). I'm afraid the runny poo might have been from the beef, I won't give him that again. I thought he was on the mend and then this afternoon I came back on my lunch hour to walk him and I found two vomit spots in the kitchen. Appeared to be solely bile, yellow in color, smelled like bile. I called the ER and his regular vet. ER suggested maybe he needs x-rays. His normal vet said the vomiting doesn't seem persistent enough to have to worry about an obstruction. His normal vet thought that him getting a little better and then sick again was more consistent with a bug not out of his system yet. Both places agreed he needed to be seen again. I brought him into the vet this evening. She checked him over, vitals were fine, no signs of pain in abdomen. They gave him more fluids, another anti-nausea shot, and sent him home with some special canned food. 

In terms of his behavior he seems relatively normal. I have only had him for two months so I'm still getting to know his habits but he's a very, very calm puppy. He's no different now. He's alert, walking around. He's a little less playful but I wouldn't describe him as terribly lethargic. He's eating and drinking fairly normally (never been a big eater). He hasn't pooped today which isn't normal but he just ate for the first time today a few minutes ago beause I was told to hold off on food after he vomited earlier. 

I'm told to give him another day or two. If he doesn't improve they will x-ray and test for parvo even though he's vaccinated (?!), give blood work up etc. He just doesn't seem that sick to me but clealy something is up. It's very stressful, upsetting and expensive to keep worrying and taking him to the vet. Does anyone have any thoughts on what this could be? Or even just reassuring words? I'm a first time puppy owner and I'm having a hard time with this.


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so sorry you and your pup are going through this experience. I don't have anything hopeful to offer you in the way of medical advice -- just wanted you to know that Bounder and I are with you in spirit, hoping and praying for a good outcome. Post updates to let us know how it's going, please. And while this stress is happening in your life, take extra good care of yourself, too.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Not having my Hav yet but being a dog owner all my life and looking through all that I have learned in researching, this may be the time to start you pup on a grain free diet. It seems to me that they have sensitive tummys. My Scotties did too. I am going to put my Hav on a grain free diet right away when I get him home. Not natural for dogs to eat grains anyways from what I read


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope he's feeling better today. Is there anything in your yard he might have eaten? I know my girls sample everything from grass to plants. If he ate some leaf or part of a plant that is mildly toxic to dogs it could be taking its time getting out of his system. As long as he's not lethargic or dehydrated (check his gum color periodically), hopefully he'll back to normal soon.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope your baby is feeling better.


----------



## ChocolateHav (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I agree that he seems to have a sensitive tummy, I will look into the grain free puppy food once he gets off the special GI stuff the vet put him on. I live in NYC, in lower manhattan, so there's not much in the way of grass, fertilizer, or plants around. There is however, garbage, dirty water, and other doggie potty reminents around, unfortunately. I am very diligent about tugging him away from gross stuff but who knows what he's getting his nose into on any given walk. I'm lucky that he's not a "vacuum" though. He seems better today. Went home over lunch and no vomit spots in the kitchen. Took him out and he peed and pooped a large and relatively solid and normal poo. Yay! Also, he's eaten almost a whole can of the special wet food the vet gave. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he's really on the mend this time. Thanks again for your positive thoughts and advice


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Try not to panic,I know easier said than done.It is very common for puppies to get upset tummies,with all the new sniffs etc that they get their noses in!As long as you keep an eye on Rocco [as you are doing].I am sure things will be fine,he is building his immune system,much as a toddler does.Hope all goes well,and that he is better very soon.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

sounds like he's on the mend. the 3 times my big dog got seriously sick I knew something was wrong. First time was after her spay when she got an infection in her incision. she laid around, cried or growled, wouldn't eat and was generally miserable. Second time was when she ate a large piece of papertowel that was in the garbage (i had used it to microwave bacon); it had gotten stuck in her stomach and caused a blockage. She had her head down with big watery sad eyes and vomited every 15 minutes. She was gagging and her whole body was heaving. The final time was when she had a bladder infection. She was freaking out, running around in the "pee stance" dribbling everywhere and obviously not happy (the bloody pee gave that one away as well). This dog is part lab which is why she gets herself into so much trouble.

If your dog doesn't look stressed, is drinking and eating some and seems happy and not in pain then he's probably fine and hopefully it will pass. I'd avoid pasta as wheat products are hard for dogs to digest. Avoid dairy as well. I sometimes cook the rice in some diluted chicken stock to make it tastier. 

All the best!


----------

